# This one caught my eye



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

I saw this poncho pattern and BOOM, I had to make it. I love this poncho and I made it for a lovely young lady who, I am sure, will love it as much as I. The pattern is titled "Plaidaptation" by Aunt Ninny. It is found on Ravelry and there is a cost for this pattern. I made some slight changes - the red I used is a cranberry color, not a real red, and I choose black buttons instead of red. Hope you like it and thank you for viewing.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## ChristineK (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh that is very beautiful. Well done.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

It is gorgeous, great choice of colours, and beautifully made.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Now that is classic. Very pretty and the colors are perfect.
Great job.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

The design and colors are just perfect. It's very pretty.


----------



## zzkpeder (Jul 4, 2014)

very nice


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

So sophisticated,and beautiful,great job!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

This is a great poncho. I love the colors you chose.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

nicest poncho I have ever seen! I love everything about it.


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

wonderful colours very nice


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

That is beautiful. Another one to put on my list.


----------



## Luv2knit2 (Aug 25, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful work.


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

Had the same initial reaction when I saw this. Beautiful! I put it in my Ravelry library right away. No chance to start on it yet, but it's a definite favorite. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## mimaw Dee (Jun 13, 2013)

Very beautiful! love the color..


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Fabulous. Love the color combo :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I love it, too, and I know the recipient will love it also. Great job, it's a classic!


----------



## amundson (Feb 1, 2013)

I really like your choice of buttons! Much better than the red would have been. It is beautiful.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I had seen this pattern on Ravelry also and immediately marked it as a favorite for "some day". You did an excellent job - it looks fabulous and I love your colors - I know your friend will love it! BRAVO!


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

Just beautiful! Can you share the pattern or link to it?


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

Love it..


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Beautfully unique! Love it! Thanks for sharing.... I love your name; when I was growing up, I lived near my cousin, Rayma, who is a couple of years older than me...


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

It is lovely. Never seen anything like this before! Very nice.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW that is stunning.
Do you think the poncho is making a come back?
I would love to make that this fall. 
Love your color combo and the black buttons were the right choice.
Well done!


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Great colors, beautiful work,lucky lady


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

that is lovely and I love the colors.............


----------



## MzBluejay (Sep 1, 2013)

This is really beautiful. If the young lady doesn't like it I know an old woman who would LOL. You did a great job


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

I love it!!


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

That is a stunning poncho! The colors are appealing and your knitting is wonderful! I do like the red you chose and the buttons too! Lovely!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely pattern, nicely done


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Stunning, and always a classic style.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

This is a poncho I would wear and love. Beautiful, well done!


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

Good color choice. Gorgeous!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I love it


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's gorgeous &#128158;


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

beautiful indeed


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

Words can't tell you how lovely the poncho is. The color combination is stunning. Well done.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

It really is perfect in every way.


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

That is fabulous!


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

beautiful poncho, love the colors. Who ever it is for, they are sure to love it.


----------



## imsobusy (Oct 16, 2013)

Love it. Very nice.


----------



## imsobusy (Oct 16, 2013)

Love it. Very nice.


----------



## cally771 (Jul 8, 2014)

Gorgeous! Wonderful colour choices!


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

Now this is just plain classy...beautiful work...love the colors and the buttons..


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous! Love it... :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I love the colors. It has great style - classic, yet contemporary.


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Love those colors!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't usually care for ponchos, but this is lovely! Beautiful work.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

That is AWESOME!!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> I saw this poncho pattern and BOOM, I had to make it. I love this poncho and I made it for a lovely young lady who, I am sure, will love it as much as I. The pattern is titled "Plaidaptation" by Aunt Ninny. It is found on Ravelry and there is a cost for this pattern. I made some slight changes - the red I used is a cranberry color, not a real red, and I choose black buttons instead of red. Hope you like it and thank you for viewing.


Superb!I love everything about it.Perfect work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Excellent work! Love the colors you chose. They go so well together. 
Marge


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> This is a great poncho. I love the colors you chose.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Stunning, beautifully knitted, perfect.


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

Beautiful colours and design...I love it...xxx... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Gini_knits said:


> Just beautiful! Can you share the pattern or link to it?


The pattern is on Ravelry and is called Plaidaptation by Aunt Ninny. Thank you for your comment.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Beautiful and different :thumbup:


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Is that ever nice, what a beautiful poncho!!


----------



## mary139 (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice. Looks perfect for fall. I love the color combination.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That is really pretty. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you, everyone. It is so nice to know that so many of you seem to love this pattern as I do. I plan to make another, but with a change of colors. Working on this, in my head for now. I really do appreciate your kind remarks.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Beautiful, stunning pattern and your work is fantastic.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

very nicely done! beautiful!


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Wow! Love it!


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Looks wonderful


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

That is really nice


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

WOW!! I love it and the colours are fantastic. Well done Lucky girl )


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Striking. Very architectural. Love it.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful,I always liked plaid. Good job.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh ,I love it! I might even buy the pattern.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Great job. It is a beautiful pattern and well executed. I am certain the receiver will love it


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

Classy!


----------



## pawpawlover (Jun 10, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## Eeyore Janie (Feb 19, 2014)

Great job. Love this pattern.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Beautiful. Great pattern.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Very nice! ;0)


----------



## Eeyore Janie (Feb 19, 2014)

Great job. Love this pattern.


----------



## Lizm (Aug 7, 2011)

I love plaid. Your poncho so cool.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

That is gorgeous and I love the colors. You did a great job.


----------



## ALRUNA 1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Love it! Beautifully knitted.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Love it!!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Well done. Lovely colors.


----------



## woollyhat (Nov 24, 2012)

so stylish and classy, the colours are perfect


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

That's gorgeous.... love the pattern and colors!  :thumbup:


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, I can see why it caught your eyes. It is very different to many other ponchos I have seen and it looks amazing. Congratulations.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very "Smart" looking!


----------



## Harry's Girl (Dec 10, 2011)

Love it! The colors are perfect. This is a great design. I'm going to Ravelry right now!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice. I like the colours.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow that is wonderful ! Great Job.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Just beautiful! I love ponchos. I may have to make this one. Beautiful work.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't usually like ponchos but this one took my eye. too bad it isn't free I have so many patterns that I don't usually buy them.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

This is gorgeous, Very unique! You did a great job!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

It is amazing. Love the colors.


----------



## carolvan24 (Mar 11, 2014)

Want one too


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

lil rayma said:


> The pattern is on Ravelry and is called Plaidaptation by Aunt Ninny. Thank you for your comment.


Thank you for sharing. Both your beautiful work and the pattern info.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Gorgeous. Lucky recipient. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

SMASHING!!!!!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

It's lovely and distinctive. I'm sure it will be worn with pride.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I can understand why it caught your eye! That is beautiful.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

I love it! Beautiful job, and your color combination is wonderful.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I do love it.


----------



## Barbara from Virginia (Oct 25, 2011)

I too would like to make it.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Lovely & the colours go well together.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Fantastic! I would love wearing that.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Looks like it was a lot of work but it sure paid off in a big way. I'm sure the recipient will be overwhelmed. Thanks so much for sharing. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Xquisite


----------



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

gorgeous!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful poncho ! Your knitting is just amazing. &#9829;


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Good job, it is very nice.


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Beautiful, lovely colours, black buttons are classic!!
Great job!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow I really like it!


----------



## nanny26k (Jan 22, 2012)

It would catch my eye, too. I love it and you do beautiful work.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

Like it? I love it!!! Great job!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful..love the colors..


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

The black buttons are Perfect!!
Robin


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

OMG! How beautiful! I love plaid!


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Fantastic knit!!


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Jewls (Apr 25, 2014)

It's beautiful and am sure your friend will love it.


----------



## hellokittyangel (Apr 14, 2014)

I like it very much. Good job.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

I seldom see a poncho that I truly love, but this one is really an exception. You did a great job, and the colors are wonderful together! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh yeah!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I must say, you are a friend that we all would love to have. Your friend is blessed to have you in her life. That is the most stylish poncho I have ever seen. I don't wear ponchos, but I would wear yours.


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Lovely!! Reminds me of the scottish plaid and I am into that right now. Colors turned out great.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous, love it.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

lovely


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

WOW! That is a great looking poncho.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

What a great job you did! It's lovely!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Don't wear ponchos but this is a delightful one and I am sure Tatianna would love it.. xo


----------



## keldebtar (Apr 4, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Wonderfully done!! Glad it will be going to someone who will appreciate it. The black buttons are perfect and the color scheme outstanding!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome poncho! You did a beautiful job!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Very cool! Love the color combination. Very good job!


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Beautiful. Lucky lady!


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

Very, very eye-catching!! Just beautiful!! Good job!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice!!! Love the colors and the buttons. The plaid look is great!!! You did an amazing job!!!


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

love everything about this ponchy. Bookmarked. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

I love your BOOM moment. It is lovely.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Awesome! Love it!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Well done! Really different!

Hazel


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

So, the 2 pieces are sewn to each other?


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

That is super.....great job!


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

I don't normally like ponchos, but this is stunning, and I feel myself wanting to make one and keep it for myself! Love the color combination! Beautiful job! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dgordon (Nov 3, 2013)

Really neat and very appropriate for a younger lady! Know she will love it! I especially love the colors!! Wonderful job!!


----------



## Rutherford Roe (Apr 16, 2014)

it's beautiful... was it hard? novice knitter..


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I am not a poncho person, but that is stunning!!! You are very talented!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh, I LOVE IT, was it difficult?


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I Love it! So Classy!!!!


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

love it


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

great job!!!!!!!!! love it!!!!!!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gorgeous ! I don't usually like ponchos but this is one I would wear ! You did a fantastic job !


----------



## jaybeedesigns (Jun 11, 2013)

It's gorgeous! I'm off to search for it right now.


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Great poncho!! Your play with colors makes for a very striking poncho


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

beautiful gorgeous colors


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

I see why! It is very eye-catching and will be a standout when your friend wears it. She is a lucky gal! Your work looks perfect, as well as the color combination. Great job!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful poncho! Love the style and colors!! Well done!


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

wow my eye is caught too. well done by the way


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> So, the 2 pieces are sewn to each other?


You got it. It is made from two rectangles.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

So beautiful.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Rutherford Roe said:


> it's beautiful... was it hard? novice knitter..


Not at all. It is knit and pearl, with crocheted chains forming the vertical lines.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Again I want to thank you all for your wonderful comments. Very much appreciated.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

That would certainly catch my eye too, and I like the changes you made. Very smart and so beautifully knit.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

ncowie said:


> Had the same initial reaction when I saw this. Beautiful! I put it in my Ravelry library right away. No chance to start on it yet, but it's a definite favorite. You did a wonderful job.


My thoughts exactly. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

How exquisite. Reminds me of the Arts and Crafts movement in homes and furniture.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Fantastic!


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Love it! Very smart looking!


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Fantastic job! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

A fantastic job on the knitting, colours and finishing! Really stunning. 
Hannet


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

OMG! It is stunning. I like the black buttons. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Absolutely stunning. Good work :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Love your work and such pretty colors.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

gorgeous! you have an eye for color and do beautiful work!


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow...I like....very much!!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

I love it and the colours you've used are perfect for the design


----------



## redkat (Apr 29, 2014)

As a lover of red, I would normally have gravitated to red buttons, but I really like your choice of black better in this case. All of your colors are really nice. Beautiful poncho!!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Really beautiful!!!!


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Very pretty!!! Good job!!!


----------



## Judytickell (Jan 31, 2014)

Stunning well done


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

It´s very beautiful!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Prettiest poncho I have seen! I really like that. Beautiful colors and work.


----------



## jmihaly (Sep 18, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful. Very nice colors and knitting.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I love it....


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Something different, I love it!


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nice :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

I am going to try to make this in colors Black, White and... should be just as stunning, n'est par??


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

Make that black, white and red or gray contrast (didn't finish above comment..sorry


----------



## calicolover (Jun 25, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## whiterose (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice colors, like it very much.


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

A real classic. Love your poncho & choice of colors.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Brilliant! I'd love to wear that. Nice work.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

I love it. Thank you.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous poncho and fantastic job!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Very classy!


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

I think maureenb said it best when she said 'sophisticated'--I agree and that's not something I think of when I hear 'poncho'!


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Now THIS one looks really smart. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh wow, that is likely the nicest poncho I've ever seen. I normally don't care much for ponchos, but this one I would be delighted to wear


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

lil rayma, what yarns did you use ... I mean like, what brand? ... fiber content?


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

cakes said:


> nicest poncho I have ever seen! I love everything about it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Wow!!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

seedstitch said:


> lil rayma, what yarns did you use ... I mean like, what brand? ... fiber content?


I used Vanna's Choice by Lion Brand and it is an acrylic, worsted weight yarn. I steamed blocked it once before putting it together, and once after, to smooth out the seams. After steaming, I was happy with the drape. I hope you try it and show us your finished poncho when your done.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> I used Vanna's Choice by Lion Brand and it is an acrylic, worsted weight yarn. I steamed blocked it once before putting it together, and once after, to smooth out the seams. After steaming, I was happy with the drape. I hope you try it and show us your finished poncho when your done.[/quote
> 
> I'm surprised that its simply worsted acrylic - it looks like chenille. You did an excellent job of blocking. I am thinking about making it in perhaps in fall colors.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

very nice & unusual too


----------



## Alesa (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh, I really like this one


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Love it! I can see it will go with any number of outfits, but especially Scottish ones. So beautifully done, you are certainly not afraid of a challenge. :thumbup:


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Elegant but useful! Do you know what the name of the green is that you used (which of Vanna Choice greens?) I like the way it blends with the black and burgundy.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

donna47304 said:


> Elegant but useful! Do you know what the name of the green is that you used (which of Vanna Choice greens?) I like the way it blends with the black and burgundy.


The green I used is called Fern. Thank you for your comment.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Love the plaid :thumbup:


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh what a spectacular poncho !!


----------



## maira norman (Oct 18, 2011)

fantastic love it well done


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

ncowie said:


> Had the same initial reaction when I saw this. Beautiful! I put it in my Ravelry library right away. No chance to start on it yet, but it's a definite favorite. You did a wonderful job.


I agree.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## Bettytut (Jan 17, 2014)

Wow, colors and buttons perfection.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

It is truly beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I can see why you just had to make it. It is so beautiful. I love the colors. I think the dark buttons really look better than the red ones called for.
Moonieboy


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

love it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bagibird (Sep 30, 2012)

That is gorgeous - love the colours and the geometric design.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Love it!!! Beautifully done!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

Just so beautiful!


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

That is SO pretty! I'm sure she will love it!


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

It's perfect! It looks very "high end" like Burberry. In a high end fashion boutique it would be very expensive.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lovely job - nice clean, crisp knitting.


----------



## esp (Sep 25, 2013)

this is a fabulous piece from any point of view and worthy of the Mondrian connection.
I can not help but comment that your work has gotten reaction from so very many KP members......... I am a relatively new member but do not think I have ever seen 16 pages of replies. 
Congratulations on such a success.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

esp said:


> this is a fabulous piece from any point of view and worthy of the Mondrian connection.
> I can not help but comment that your work has gotten reaction from so very many KP members......... I am a relatively new member but do not think I have ever seen 16 pages of replies.
> Congratulations on such a success.


Thank you so much, and welcome to the forum. Glad you found us as it is a really fun and informative place to be.


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

lil rayma said:


> I saw this poncho pattern and BOOM, I had to make it. I love this poncho and I made it for a lovely young lady who, I am sure, will love it as much as I. The pattern is titled "Plaidaptation" by Aunt Ninny. It is found on Ravelry and there is a cost for this pattern. I made some slight changes - the red I used is a cranberry color, not a real red, and I choose black buttons instead of red. Hope you like it and thank you for viewing.


That's really smart lookin'!


----------

